# Windows 7 setup Standard-PC HAL



## RyanETC (Mar 25, 2010)

Good Morning everyone,

Previously in my work we use Windows XP SP3 on a single board computer system. Once windows is installed, I change the Computer type to standard PC and I can have the computer power on when power is applied and it still shuts down with the shutdown screen.

My current dilemma is that we are now switching to Windows 7 32-bit, and I cannot change to standard-pc. All I have is ACPI-x86 digitally signed drivers. I turned off the digital-driver detection in gpedit and it did not help. 

I saw a post about pressing F7 when asked for 3rd party drivers, but during the Windows 7 installation, when does that even appear? 

Any input would be greatly appreciated. I am under a lot of pressure to get this project rolling.

The BIOS is: American Megatrends
The computer is: Intel 1.8Ghz x86

Thanks!

Ryan


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Windows Vista and W7 have this built in and no additional drivers should be needed as was the case in XP.


----------



## RyanETC (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks for the reply Pat,

I am ok with my drivers, but I need to get it into Standard PC mode. It will not work for my application with the ACPI setting. This is not a laptop or desktop, it's a small form-factor medical PC. 

Windows does not show any standard PC when I try to 'update' the driver from device manager....unless I have some type of driver or a way to modify my HAL. 

Ryan


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Can you access the bios?
The transformation from AHCI is generally located there.
You can usually switch to IDE mode there.

Exactly what are you working with?


----------

